# Is this wood safe?



## hamsterdance (Mar 24, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1427216449.771732.jpg

So my parents just bought me this amazing hutch to add onto my rabbits pen... And I love it. However, after putting it together I realized I wasn't sure that the wood was safe so I took it down in the meantime as I decide if it's safe to keep or if I should return it. I emailed the company and they said that The wood they use is called Chinese Fur and the stain is a water based stain. 
It is actually a chicken coop, but is a good size/shape for buns... 
What do you think? Safe wood or should I return it and keep hunting? 
Thanks for any help!!! 
Amy


----------



## Devi (Mar 24, 2015)

From what I found doing some research the wood used to make the hutch is safe for rabbits.


----------



## AndrewLRose (Mar 25, 2015)

I think it is completely safe for them. As I can see, it's a comfortable space for them to play. I am sure they love it much.

--------------------------------
[URL]http://maxxtest300supplement.com/

[/URL]


----------



## hamsterdance (Mar 25, 2015)

Just an update!
After much research I've discovered Chinese fir is actually a type of cypress/cedar just called fir for some reason... Sadly gonna bring the hutch back &#128555;


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 25, 2015)

Bummer, it's a really nice looking hutch.


----------



## JBun (Mar 26, 2015)

Most of those types of things are going to be made from pine/fir, which would be safe for rabbits. Usually if they are made from cedar, they won't have a protective stain finish on them as it's not needed. If you can find a patch of the wood that is unfinished and not stained, you can take a look at it and smell it, to see if it looks and smells like cedar or not.


----------



## FinnegansMom (Sep 7, 2019)

I know this was posted a few years ago but I also did some research on Chinese fir and wanted this listed in case someone found the thread and read this post. *Chinese Fir Wood is a type of Cedar. *I purchased an adorable little house and it's made of this wood so I am also returned mine.

*Cunninghamia is a sweetly scented cypress that's been harvested in southeastern Asia and is prized because it naturally repels pests, fungus and rot.*

*From Britannica Encyclopedia:*

*China fir*, (_Cunninghamia lanceolata_), coniferous evergreen timber tree of the cypress family (Cupressaceae), native to East Asia. The China fir may grow to a height of 50 metres (160 feet), with a circumference of about 5.5 metres (18 feet); *it is covered with fragrant, reddish brown **bark* that is shed in long strips. The spreading branches, drooping at the ends, bear flattened, lance-shaped leaves about 6 cm (2 inches) long and 6 mm (0.2 inch) wide. The rounded cones, up to 5 cm long, have thick, spiny-tipped scales, with three seeds on each scale.


----------

